# goldtropin help



## JeffreyBallsak (Jan 2, 2014)

Anybody got info on this?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Never heard if them, personally I would stick to one of the well known brands. As it's quite a but if money to waste.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Send them back get your refund!


----------



## JeffreyBallsak (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, will try to return them.


----------



## BamBams (Jan 7, 2014)

Just got some how much bc water you mixing with each vial?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

JeffreyBallsak said:


> Anybody got info on this?


 I cant find any info on it anywhere, personannly i would stick to well known brands like Hygetropin, Rip tropin etc, looking at the Manufacture date it is a very new lab, quite possible relabled Chinese generics.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

moved: to correct section, muscle and research peptides


----------

